# Fangcun 3x3 cube?



## TurtleCow (Aug 31, 2012)

I was just browsing speedcubeshop and I saw something called the Fangcun cube and I looked it up. I found a picture and the box design looked much like a Dayan Cube and it looks like a Dayan Cube just by the size of the holes, etc. I've been wondering if this is a good speedcube as it seems fairly new to the market. Anyone have it? Thoughts?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 31, 2012)

My thought is that it would have been useful and nice of you to give us the link.


----------



## TurtleCow (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3350090
http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/fangcun-3x3-speed-cube-black/
Sorry, but there's two links. the second has a picture i was talking about.


----------



## MisterChris (Aug 31, 2012)

Interessting thing! Maybe a Dayan KO?


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, that's really interesting. I wonder if "Fangcun" is owned by/a branch of Dayan?


----------



## Endgame (Aug 31, 2012)

Fangcun is a DaYan KO


----------



## uniacto (Aug 31, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Fangcun is a DaYan KO



how do you know for sure?


----------



## GregTheCuber (Aug 31, 2012)

I've heard it's quite good cube, one of the diffrences of it compared to zhanchi is worse plastic quality


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have this cube and This is totally ZhanChi KO but it is very good for me. Still pops like ZhanChi , it's fast and even more smooth than original Zhanchi ( bumps on corner stocks already sanded down). It has a little bit - just a tiny bit longer torpedo which in my opinion doesn't do anything more special to cube.

I highly recommend This cube to everyone who wants a cheaper alternative of Zhanchi. I've got it for like half of the Zhanchi price which is very cheap for such a good cube.

PS: Here you have link to wholesale and photos : http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=fang+cun&catId=0&manual=y


----------



## TurtleCow (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yeah I just looked at the pictures you linked and I agree that is totally a zhanchi knock off lol


----------



## camcuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have been trying to upload a 17 minute long in-depth video about this cube for days now but the file size was way to big and the upload would fail everytime so I compressed the filed size and here is the link:

http://youtu.be/Z5vPxzLd1mU

Here is a link to the item on my store (description and pictures might not be up yet):
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3350090

I have the item for sale at $9.99 USD at the moment and this item is pretty new on the market. Some things that I noticed about the cube initially were the plastic quality and hardware. It seems to me that the core and the hardware are not as good quality as DaYan's materials which is expected of this item. Also, the plastic seemed smoother to me and wasn't as reflective. It felt slightly cheaper but not terrible. The movement of this cube is good but seems pretty different than the original ZhanChi which is interesting to me since the two are so similar - it almost feels like an entirely different cube or more like a GuHong Version 1. Go ahead and watch my video if you are more interested in this cube, I do comparisons and show how different lubing methods and hybrid parts affect this cube. Thanks for reading and if you have any questions feel free to ask me at [email protected]


----------



## Matthew3075 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a review made for the Fangcun on YouTube and it's a good cube for beginners but doesn't stack up to the Zhanchi and is not even close in feel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzIKW37UJV4


----------



## WMCubes (Oct 8, 2012)

Matthew3075 said:


> I have a review made for the Fangcun on YouTube and it's a good cube for beginners but doesn't stack up to the Zhanchi and is not even close in feel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzIKW37UJV4



I disagree. I prefer it 100% over the zhanchi. The only con I found was the hardware. I replaced the hardware with dayan and I now have an incredible cube. I love this cube!


----------



## Matthew3075 (Oct 8, 2012)

WMCubes said:


> I disagree. I prefer it 100% over the zhanchi. The only con I found was the hardware. I replaced the hardware with dayan and I now have an incredible cube. I love this cube!



I also replaced the hardware with the Dayan hardware but it seems like it hadn't made a difference!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 8, 2012)

Replace the hardware.. you guys know that the ENTIRE cube is hardware right?

Which parts are you referring to?


----------



## D3rpMcHerp (Oct 8, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Replace the hardware.. you guys know that the ENTIRE cube is hardware right?
> 
> Which parts are you referring to?



They're referring to the screws, springs, and core I believe.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 8, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Replace the hardware.. you guys know that the ENTIRE cube is hardware right?



LOL, I was thinking the same thing. anyway, sounds like an interesting cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh the INTERNALS.

Screws, springs and core does not a good cube make  (at least not in my opinion)


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 11, 2012)

I've heard that it's actually quite a good cube. Apart from it being a knockoff.


----------

